# OK, let's see those singlespeed steeds!!



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

We clearly need to instill some order onto this forum  Let's have a thread where we can all post up pictures of our singlespeeds, it's always cool to check out other sweet looking bikes. Hopefully we can twist the arm of a moderator into making the thread "sticky".

I'll start us off with an old shot of my Explosif, it's got new tires and saddle since this was taken. I'm loving this bike 










and a close up of the cool sliding disc brake mounts


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

*order schmorder..*

Pfft!......


----------



## Snowmonkey (Jan 10, 2004)

Allright,.. heres my new SS Karate Monkey.
i'm going back to the 'niner board ..


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*NC here...*

custom peyto steel but it's since been painted. Just thought I would throw out that I sent Steve Stickel a deposit for a new SS frame.


----------



## nilepoc (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is my converted trek 4500, I stripped the frame of all paint and shifty things. Unfortunately I have to put up with the singulator, until I can get the scratch for a frame, or an ENO.








The finish is just a rattle can clear.








Fortunately the singulator worked well in the up direction.








for comparison, here is the before shot.

Craig


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here's mine*

This one was built from leftover parts.

Any ideas on how I can get rid of the singulator without spending serious $$$ on new parts? Since taking this pic the saddle was changed, the gearie cassette removed and a flashpoint 18t cog/spacers installed.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Here's my Spicer Ti Singlespeed.....

Since this picture the computer was removed - the Jericho ring was rotated- and I'm running bigger tires and Tubeless Mavic rims on King Hubs....

FF


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Matt Chester UtiliTiman*

Three years old now and still the finest bike I have ever owned.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Waiting to hear about the new bike*

Curious about what you're having done differently with the new frame. It was interesting and insightful to see how the Peyto came together. How is the new paint and who did it?


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

*To Striker-about the new bike*



steelbike said:


> Curious about what you're having done differently with the new frame. It was interesting and insightful to see how the Peyto came together. How is the new paint and who did it?


Sorry,Thought the reply would connect to your post.

Anyway, here's my Gunnar


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

*My two*

First a custom titanium Dean "Colonel", This is such a sweet ride stiff and smooth even with a rigid fork.  








Second a Surly "Cross Check" its got big'ol 44c mutanos and Dirtdrops it's a hoot. I have been amazed at the versatility of this bike. I also have a set of wheels with skinny tires and a fixed rear hub I run on this bike a lot I haven't gotten the balls to run fixed off-road yet though.  









I cant figure out the new picture upload thing.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Dom L'Orange*

The new Gunnar frame is my wife's new 12 hr race bike.

I'm thinking paul rear hub, carbor bars and post, race face crank, Avid V brakes


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Three years old now and still the finest bike I have ever owned.


 Does it bother you you'll never get another 26er from Matt?


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Not Now*



Padre said:


> Does it bother you you'll never get another 26er from Matt?


I think Matt would repair my ute if there ever was a reason to. As far as replacement......I think when you procure a custom bike from a small manufacturer you have to accept that you are buying a one of a kind bike. The future of all these small frame makers is tenuous. Matt is very passionate about what he builds and I admire his vision. Now ask me the same question when I have to go shopping for a custom Ti SS with the utes geometry and you'll get a less philisophical answer. It'll sound alot like sobbing.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

striker said:


> custom peyto steel but it's since been painted. Just thought I would throw out that I sent Steve Stickel a deposit for a new SS frame.


Ooh a ByStickel! Sweet!

I've seen many photos of Steve's work and it looks spectacular. Can you share any details Striker or is it all top secret?


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not top secret*



CTRider said:


> Ooh a ByStickel! Sweet!
> 
> I've seen many photos of Steve's work and it looks spectacular. Can you share any details Striker or is it all top secret?


Do you believe in Karma?

The Peyto and I just didn't get along. Too many small things to list but I've had some trouble with it.

Bad experience ordering the parts for it.
Bad Paint. Resent and the paint is top notch now.
Dented Top Tube.
Broken H-bar.
Broken BB's too many...
couple serious injuries whilst riding it.

You get the picture here, it's a bad marriage. Nothing against Peyto at all. Hell, most of the trouble I have is not with Peyto. He's a good builder. I just want to try again...

I wanted something as local as possible and Steve is it, not to mention his stuff is awesome and it has been a pleasure to work with him.

I'm getting a custom SS, green in color, steel. Complete with bottle opener. Geometry is set for low speed, technical stuff and climbing versus the general geo I have on the Peyto. Steve is going to put a sterling silver headbadge on it too.

I will still keep the Peyto and plan to build it back up with ebay parts this summer, most likely rigid. I wonder if I had gottent the Peyto in Green would things be different now...

Yeah, I probably sound like a nut case but who cares, right? I like to ride.

I would love to see more of his work. Post some photos under the custom builder board...


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ok, heres another....*

Here's the Surly 1x1 I built up before the Holidays. In this shot I've de-Shiggyfied it. The bike looks alittle different than this now, but you get the idea. Fun bike, priced right. Honestly didn't like it at first, but its growing on me. Tire clearance is amazing.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

*My garage bike...*

Here is my new single speed. I got one lap around the street in front of my house before the rains came and I broke my leg, so for now it is my garage bike. Looking forward to getting it out on the trail finally...

<img src=https://homepage.mac.com/gstahl/images/Chameleon1.jpg>

Another shot..

<img src=https://homepage.mac.com/gstahl/images/Chameleon2.jpg>

More info at:
www.dogstardev.com/adventures/archives/000019.html#more


----------



## nightfire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Which one..*










Ferrous 26er










Ferrous 29er










Giant, soon to be Fixed wheel.


----------



## nightfire (Jan 12, 2004)

It has 12" wheels!

12"x6" Superlights

P::..


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, Ian, here's my ExploSSif. I love the way mine rides, and the sliding drop outs are working fine now that a little paint is gone. Speaking of paint, it seems to chip really easily, I'll just powdercoat in a year or so.

veelz








[/B]


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*one of my many loves*

Enjoy my Gunnar. with a touch of ENO


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

nightfire said:


> It has 12" wheels!


Haha, you must have a fancy one, mine had the plain ol' steel 10" wheels. Those things were tiny!! Anwyay, I'd better stop dragging this thread off topic


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

nightfire said:


> Ferrous 29er


Hey, nice Ferrous 10er in the background too


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

Modified Schwinn Moab Disc


----------



## nightfire (Jan 12, 2004)

striker said:


> Do you believe in Karma?


http://www.gravitykarma.co.uk

P::..


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

All mine!! Still no pics of my SS'ed Surly Pacer.


----------



## Gonyoda (Jan 6, 2004)

*My CUSS and my Steel Fixie*

The Cuss:










And the fixie:










- John


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my CUSS. I just ordered an ENO wheel and freewheel for my merlin. but the weather has been keeping my on the pond playing hockey lately. or out on the XC skis and snowshoes.


----------



## hoopshot (Jan 6, 2004)

Man, all y'all spend a lot of money on bikes!  Here's a picture of my single speed before the recent additions, and some close-ups of the additions. I love the Mallets, BTW.














































--Will


----------



## AndyArmstrong (Jan 6, 2004)

Ferrous Engineering:









Inbred:









Bred Tin:


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, here is another try at a pic. Here is a pic also of the tire clearance with a Geax Sturdy 2.25 pushed all the way forward.


----------



## SS'r in Kansas (Jan 12, 2004)

*s-works w/ENO*

here's a pic of my s-works w/ENO after a snowride


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Jamis converted to 29er and SS.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*Everybody has seen it on here but,....*

Here she is naked!

G

"Please forgive the name change from 82%bodyfat to Diesel."


----------



## SS'r in Kansas (Jan 12, 2004)

SS'r in Kansas said:


> here's a pic of my s-works w/ENO after a snowride


 how exactly did you convert that Jamis to 29er? Obviously there was enough clearance in the front and back, right? Just Curious


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

SS'r in Kansas said:


> how exactly did you convert that Jamis to 29er? Obviously there was enough clearance in the front and back, right? Just Curious


There was clearance for a 29er diameter, but width was a problem. I made a jig to swedge the chain stays to gain tire clearance.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

Jack Hammer, my faithful companion through at least 3 transformations


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*My new Surly*

My new ride.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Err . . . Just learning*

Lets try that again.


----------



## statusman (Jan 13, 2004)

*manitou ht*

this is my main ride in my stable.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

You won't be sorry about working with Steve. I saw him last week. He delivered a frame to a friend of mine. It looked very nice. He rode on our group ride last Wed and it rode beautifully. It was a geared steel hardtail with a Lefty on the front end. Steve is a perfectionist.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*Here is my wife's (1x1girl) 1x1*

I secretly put on this rigid fork from my SISS. I had it powdercoated.
She's taken to it like a ******* takes to a monster truck rally...
(photo assistance gratitude must be given to some other guys on some other board. I'd tell you who they where but this new board sucks and I can't even find myself. Oh, and Hollywood showed us how to put a pretty little border around it. How cute!)


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*And here is my Vulture, updated...*

No longer with crappy spd reflector pedals... no longer with that gleam of the showroom....

i love this Vulture 29er singlespeed with its precious EBB. Why the ss world has not JUMPED on this is beyond me. I will NEVER purchase an SS without one ever again... Looking forward to working with Wade again and ordering another one!










the cool 22tooth Boone ti cog









and thanks Freddy for the cool top cap









(note: if you actually see mulitiple pictures on this post.. this will have been the 1st time EVER that I've been successful. Watch carefully for tears falling.)


----------



## Blowout (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ok, here's my stable*

Here's hoping I can post this on the first try.
My main ride for a year now, the Vulture (much muddier now)








And my first single speed, the converted Kona:








And my Paramount Fixie (with a back brake because I live on a big hill and I still want to walk when I turn 40):








and my 2 speed fendered commuter:


----------



## TACSTS (Jan 11, 2004)

*fresh surly*

testing...










This was freshly built up back in the summer. At the time the only spare tires I had were tiny bontrager semi-slicks and they look really out of place. Build is as follows:

22.5 Surly cantilever frame
175mm 32t Kooka crank (now changed to 180mm 952 XTR's)
Bontrager semi-slicks (now changed to 2.4 Mutano and 2.5 Weirwolf)
XT vee-brakes (need to be changed BADLY)
Avid SD 7 levers
Sun Ringle inferno bar
Old Specialized Stem
cheapie Icon post 
cheapie FSA headset (King coming soon hopefully)
rear wheel: Surly hub, 16t freewheel, Rhyno Lite
front wheel: LX hub, Salsa Semi
Selle Italia Flite Ti Gel

Wow, it worked! That's my first picture post on here. I uploaded the image online and just used the [ img] [\img] route, it was quite painless.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry, all i've got for now. i'll get better one as soon as i get my Kingzzzz.


----------



## smeets1 (Dec 30, 2003)

ionic johnny rotten









another shot


----------



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

*here's the ss stable*

My Spicer
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/spicer(7).jpg>

My 1x1 (which is for sale to fund project little baby girl...yes I bought an ad)
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/surly(42).jpg>

My KM
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/KMdrive.jpg>

My converted arriba (for sale to fund same project)
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/arribadrivesidesmall.jpg>

My miyata cross (for sale to fund same project)
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/miyatadriveside(1).jpg>

My univega roadie commuter (also for sale for same project)
<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/univegadrivesidesmall.jpg>

So these are my current ss steeds, but some of them might not be mine for much longer.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

kustomz said:


> There was clearance for a 29er diameter, but width was a problem. I made a jig to swedge the chain stays to gain tire clearance.


How about the canti studs? Did you have them moved? What model frame is that anyway?

Edit: Forgot to post a bike pic.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sofa King Ti King Pin...pic attempt*

Hopefully my vast computer knowledge will allow me to post a pic...?

20" seat tube C-C. 
25.5" actual TT. 
Truvativ stylos. 
Thomson stem/Salsa Shaft. 
Surly/Rhynolite wheels. 
Avid Ti copper levers and brakes.
Easton CF downhill bar 28". 
Eggy's...'natch.

She now sports a Selle Ti seat, Mutano/Weirwolf tires and ENO 19tooth freewheel. And often the B.O.B.

(edit....wow! I like the new forum...attaching pics is a no-brainer!!)


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*Here's my ride*

This is my pride and joy. Tht's me on the left.


----------



## Halloween (Dec 30, 2003)

I caught mine playing on some rocks...


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

my ss DJ/urban weapon...sorry about the snow, its freezing here!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's Mine...*










A closer look her rear end:










Man, after all the pain I put my brain through to learn how to post pictures, I sure hope this works.

Ken


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just another Inbred...*


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

*Awesome IF*

Here's my awesome IF Deluxe, it rides real nice. 
Big time props to my hometown frame builders!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

*congrats!*

Tom-
congratulations on the new ride. Looks awesome! That pic looks alot like Trail of Tears... but could be anywhere, I suppose.
All the snow melted here today and it was 40F. Let me know when you plan on coming down for a ride. I am headed up north this weekend, and then out west for a bit at the end of January, but I got some Lake winter shoes for christmas, so I want to ride before it gets warm!
Again, nice bike. British racing green?


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good call !*

JH: Good call ! That is T.O.T.. The picture was taken at the lookout deck. The Brit racing green looks nice if not a lot like the Surly KM (hah!) Maybe the weekend after next we can get down that way for a ride. Got two excellent but cold rides in last weekend -6F on Saturday and a balmy 23 degrees F on Sunday. Take it easy...


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

This is what I hate about these newer style boards... huge long threads like this without an easy simple way to see new posts and thread progress - you need to actually click/go into the thread to make any sense of it.

This post is going to get lost in the noise.


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

aosty said:


> This is what I hate about these newer style boards... huge long threads like this without an easy simple way to see new posts and thread progress - you need to actually click/go into the thread to make any sense of it.
> 
> This post is going to get lost in the noise.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I think this style of forum was better when there was no attempt at threading. The threading support is so half-arsed it's not really worthwhile.

You can use linear view which (almost) puts things in the order they were posted with no threading - but then you can't really follow conversations. Or you can use the threading views which make it impossible to see what's new in a topic...

At least we've got lots of good bike porn in this thread though


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cannonng a Cannondale*

Traded this with Scoutdog...this my friends, will rock...why? one word: ENO

http://www.adventurefind.com/images/12-24-03 copy/DSC00005.JPG


----------



## Triffid (Jan 13, 2004)

You can see pictures of my Surly 1x1 on this site:

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?uid=594075


----------



## Mine'sAPint (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's an updated shot of the Explosif with some nice big 2.25 Geax Blade tires, a splendid patriotic saddle and a bashguard courtesy of xrmattaz. I was going to edit my original post but it doesn't look like I'm allowed to...










Another look at the saddle 










And finally here's my first singlespeed mountain bike. It's an old aluminium Ridgeback that's now filling in on commuter duty.


----------



## happygofun (Jan 13, 2004)

Take your surly fixed offroad, I highly recomend it. I've got my green xcheck with smaller 38 continental's and 42x17 gearing, perfect for rolling trails and most hills.
[http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3318&postcount=18]


----------



## Ganz (Jan 13, 2004)

*Newly Acquired Single Speed*

This is my second single speed ride for my first is now a dedicated commuter bike. Having a chromoly rigid fork, this DEAN Ti weighs in at 19 lbs. with Maxxis slick tires during winter season. Gear ratio of 2:1 (32T:16T).

The other Bontrager now has a 44T:16T with slick 1 inch tires just like those of road bikes for smooth pavement roll.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*My "new" ti SS*

Frame: 20.5" c-t, late 80's/early 90's Litespeed titanium hardtail; Fork: Tange cromoly rigid; Stem: Race Face SYStem, 120mm x 15°; Headset: Syncros Hardcore, 1"; Handlebar: Sun-Ringle Inferno XC; Saddle: Selle Italia Trans Am Flite Ti; Seatpost: Syncros Hardcore aluminum; Pedals: Wellgo SPD; Brakes: Avid SD7; Brake levers: Avid SD1.9; Cranks: Race Face Turbine, standard, 180mm; Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT UN-72/73, 68 x 110mm; Freewheel: Shimano 17t; Chainring: Salsa 34 tooth; Chain: KMC-Z91; Front Hub: Shimano XT, 32h; Rear Hub: White Industries ENO Eric's Eccentric, 32h; Spokes: Wheelsmith stainless steel 14/15 ga.; Rims: Mavic 517 SUP; Tires: Hutchinson Scorpion Airlight, 2.0"; Other Stuff: Hand-painted "3-hyenas" Incredibell, King titanium bottle cage, Fast Freddy "Ready to Suffer?" top cap.

Regards & good riding - JMJ


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

here is my curtlo mtb. and my moto ss commuter. some changes since these photos are the curtlo now has a green seat - thanks Diesel, and black sidewalled tires, the moto is now a fixie with fenders.


----------



## timl (Dec 23, 2003)

*My bikes*

Let me try my hand at this picture posting thingy~

Bike #1 SS









Bike #2 Fixed


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

*You asked for it*

first try


----------



## iconoclaSSt (Jan 13, 2004)

*La poderosa...*



Mine'sAPint said:


> We clearly need to instill some order onto this forum  Let's have a thread where we can all post up pictures of our singlespeeds, it's always cool to check out other sweet looking bikes. Hopefully we can twist the arm of a moderator into making the thread "sticky".
> 
> I'll start us off with an old shot of my Explosif, it's got new tires and saddle since this was taken. I'm loving this bike
> 
> ...


She ain't purdy, but she's a good ride.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Nice Picture of my Tookissh*

*The first shot with the snow has me in the background (lake shoes, yellow patch on shin)*

*What's the deal with lots of folks changing screen names? The board changes format and eelpie becomes iconoclaSSt, SSO becomes RiderX, but I guess he was allready RiderX over on the DR Board. I'm even more confused than usual. I kinda like that.*

*This thread take over a minute to load even with a cable modem.*


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ionic Johnny Rotten ebb disc only. Love it. Nearly the same geometry as my Curtlo custom. Good price too, on a Reynolds 853 frame. About 7 pounds lighter than my hardtail gearie.








The boob shot.








Sorta' ass end porn shot.









And the fixed/free crosscheck. Rear wheel scavenged onto the road fixie right now, while I'm waiting for the new ENO wheel that will go on it.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

ok, im going to attempt a multiple pic post.

edit: easy with photo management!

1st pic: when the on-one was mine (sorry about the geared mantra content)
2nd: the titus nude
3rd: the on-one as built by meatfoot and myself. its now his SS.
4th: titus in oregon.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

My bikes:

XC yummie:










My fixed commuter:










And my back up..


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

*My Chameleon*

It's changed a bit since this photo (new saddle, post, bars/grips, Stan's), but the idea remains the same.


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

*.*

.....


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*thread too big?*

anyone else finding this thread getting slow to load?

might it be time to start a "lets see the steeds" thread part deux?

(having said that, of course, i have nothing to show at the moment ...)


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*Spicer Ti w/ EBB and all the goodies....*

Hope This works!?

KMan


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

*newest addition to my family*

Jerry Cho ...


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

*at the watershed*

Here is my Surly waiting to go on a ride with the outlaw.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

*You win.*

Zonic used to hold me favorite bike on this site (also a Jericho), but you've narrowly snatched it away, if only for the color. I'm not crazy about the glow-in-the-dark deal Josh is pandering... yours is a damn fine ride, though!


----------



## Old_Bashturd (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's mine..converted Trek 8000*

I used old parts I had lying around, ebay stuff and mtbr classified. I have more fun riding this than anything else


----------



## Chris Heath (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, assuming I can get this right, here's mine:


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Two and a half SSers*

Here are my Somerville Yo Eddy with ENO, Voodoo Nzumbi, and soon-to-be SS cross/fixie Jeff Lyon BigFish.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice bikes. Is your Yo a 1" headtube?


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Yo Eddy*

Yes, it's an original Massachusetts frame with a 1" head tube.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

here's one in the works. old school flair. shown is a 20" version, but 26 is near









www.kappabmx.com

dirt diggler


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is my Marin TI convert..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2003)

Seven Ti EBB....










I've been racing on this bike for nearly 4 yrs.

Since this pic was taken last summer, many parts have changed. First, I'm not longer riding rigid...now using a SID World Cup, but have a new '04 Fox F80X waiting in it's box for spring.

Hope Mini brakes are gone in favor of Formula B4 SLs. From Oct to Jan, I tried a set of XTR/XTs, but these went back to Shimano Canada for warranty due to sticky pistons.

Replaced the RF LPs with a set of FSA Carbon Pros....very nice, stiff, etc.!

Ditched the EggBeaters in favor of my ultra-reliable 959s...man, I love these pedals!


----------

